# The UK-Muscle Thread!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Starting this for the UK-M people who may use this as a temporary home whilst we move server..

L


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

BOOM!

JPaycheck for the win.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Ohhh bugger....theres a 'like' button on this too, watch out for jpay everyone :|.


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Ohhh bugger....theres a 'like' button on this too, watch out for jpay everyone :|.


And who do we have here?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Wheeeey.

Got bored cleaning house so glad I found this!

Quite chuffed I can have my name with no numbers after it!

Any chance of this on uk-m Lorian or Katy?


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

Mitch. said:


> Wheeeey.
> 
> Got bored cleaning house so glad I found this!
> 
> ...


I'll put in a good word haha


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

jpaycheck said:


> And who do we have here?


Exactly who my name suggests...just a less frequent poster  .

...or were you expecting a stupid reply to somehow twist into a dirty comment? Ah well you shouldn't have to wait too long to crack out a joke as usual


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jpaycheck said:


> BOOM!
> 
> JPaycheck for the win.


I wish I'd placed a bet on you being the first to join..


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Exactly who my name suggests...just a less frequent poster  .
> 
> ...or were you expecting a stupid reply to somehow twist into a dirty comment? Ah well you shouldn't have to wait too long to crack out a joke as usual


Oh sorry I'm not aware of you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mitch. said:


> Wheeeey.
> 
> Got bored cleaning house so glad I found this!
> 
> ...


Possibly, it depends if the user who has that account on UK-M is actually using it.

When the board is back online PM Katy and she can hopefully sort something out.


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I wish I'd placed a bet on you being the first to join..


haha you know me, I'm an online entity, I have no bearing or existance in the real world


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

My first like on UK-MMA 

Not quite the hub of social activity is this thread!

I suppose everyone else seized the hour or two that UK-M is down to actually do something else.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Possibly, it depends if the user who has that account on UK-M is actually using it.
> 
> When the board is back online PM Katy and she can hopefully sort something out.


Ok thanks. No massively important. Just a bit untidy lol.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Not important enough am I paycheck? >:-(


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mitch. said:


> I suppose everyone else seized the hour or two that UK-M is down to actually do something else.


Some of them might even train.. 

(I'm going to be hated for that..)


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Not important enough am I paycheck? >:-(


ahhh you have me all wrong my friend, I love everyone.

Now heres the usual JPaycheck comment:

If I don't recognise you, it's my fault, I just havn't put you on the map baby!



Lorian said:


> Some of them might even train..
> 
> (I'm going to be hated for that..)


ooohhhhhh its on!!!!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Some of them might even train..
> 
> (I'm going to be hated for that..)


Was my intention.

My housemate who I am training with today is cleaning the living areas before we move out. I decided that I have done enough over the year to warrant a self-issued get out of jail free card.

When he has finished scrubbing in the gym I shall be.

Shit then I'll miss the re-launch of UK-M and feel like a new kid in school.

Will likes, reps or member levels be reset on the relaunch? I'm so close to gold!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Mitch. said:


> Was my intention.
> 
> My housemate who I am training with today is cleaning the living areas before we move out. I decided that I have done enough over the year to warrant a self-issued get out of jail free card.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't expect likes to be reset at least...all that work paycheck poured into liking almost every post possible...o.o he'd have a fit!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Some of them might even train..
> 
> (I'm going to be hated for that..)


Well I'm resting today after training yesterday so I feel good  But I was getting work done until I saw this tread!



Mitch. said:


> Wheeeey.
> 
> Got bored cleaning house so glad I found this!
> 
> ...


All depends if the name you want is available. As Lorian said, PM me when it's back online and I can look into it


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> All depends if the name you want is available. As Lorian said, PM me when it's back online and I can look into it


Ok thanks. If the original "mitch" on uk-m hasn't posted in a while, say 2 months, I say he deserves a revoked membership thus handing me my rightful name. Tbh on here I still had to add a '.' to the end but that is fine and looks tidy still.

Plus being referred to as 'mitch6689' is annoying. If someone called me that in town I'd call them an idiot.


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

Mitch. said:


> Ok thanks. If the original "mitch" on uk-m hasn't posted in a while, say 2 months, I say he deserves a revoked membership thus handing me my rightful name. Tbh on here I still had to add a '.' to the end but that is fine and looks tidy still.
> 
> Plus being referred to as 'mitch6689' is annoying. If someone called me that in town I'd call them an idiot.


I quite like Mitch, so i'm using my 'like' power to allow you to have your chosen name.


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

On a deadly serious note, Lorian, I need to discuss something with you. I have a request. It's bold and never been done before, but I feel its within my reach.

Well its not too serious but I feel its a milestone and I should have a custom profile for it, something like an orange box around my avi picture or something.

It's big. (I'm referring to my unit and not the idea here)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck.. had a feeling I'd see you here haha!


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

daniron said:


> JPaycheck.. had a feeling I'd see you here haha!


DannyIron?

Well gotta make the rounds havn't I, who else would make the mods work for thier position?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha yeah tis me! yes very true. Hows the cut going?


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

daniron said:


> Haha yeah tis me! yes very true. Hows the cut going?


aye first day of second week today. Feels good mate, don't feel like i'm dieting at all, however I am natural at the moment and not enjoying it, first time i've been off roids for about 9 months or something.

still using clen but that sweet fook all


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jpaycheck said:


> On a deadly serious note, Lorian, I need to discuss something with you. I have a request.


Was it to sleep with Katy for Â£1million?

We've discussed it but the answer is no, sorry. 

L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 5 days into my cut not the best decision as ive only just finished pct really but I plan on competing next year so my plan is to do a long natty cut then clean bulk up until prep  would be good if dixxy also decides to compete next year however I think he'll be in the junior u21s? correct me if i'm wrong? Do you plan on competing atall mate?


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Was it to sleep with Katy for Â£1million?
> 
> We've discussed it but the answer is no, sorry.
> 
> L


haha damn! Oh well we will settle on the pictures for a grand then 

Actually, over on uk-m i'm not far off 5000 likes, and I feel I should get a custom profile due to such an achievement. I get quite alot of likes per day and am about 1700 off, so not long to go!



daniron said:


> I'm 5 days into my cut not the best decision as ive only just finished pct really but I plan on competing next year so my plan is to do a long natty cut then clean bulk up until prep  would be good if dixxy also decides to compete next year however I think he'll be in the junior u21s? correct me if i'm wrong? Do you plan on competing atall mate?


First weeks always the hardest right! Sounds like a good plan. It depends which federation he does, he might do nabba first timers, If and when I compete I will probably do the Nabba first timers, less chance of me getting slapped about on stage. I might get there one day, but them tiny pants are quite calling my name!

What show you wanna compete in?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

As it will be my first time on stage i'll be going for the nabba first timers so I can gain experience before entering anything else.

Agreed, I too crave a man thong.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum guys!

Stick around if youre into mma

And can offer advice and tips On your work


----------



## jpaycheck (Jul 26, 2011)

daniron said:


> As it will be my first time on stage i'll be going for the nabba first timers so I can gain experience before entering anything else.
> 
> Agreed, I too crave a man thong.


 



jeevan said:


> Welcome to the forum guys!
> 
> Stick around if youre into mma
> 
> And can offer advice and tips On your work


I'm into MMF


----------

